
Why is Lisp not as popular as Python? - todsacerdoti
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-Lisp-not-as-popular-as-Python?share=1
======
Gollapalli
[http://winestockwebdesign.com/Essays/Lisp_Curse.html](http://winestockwebdesign.com/Essays/Lisp_Curse.html)

Thread on the same:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14480157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14480157)

~~~
kazinator
Please don't spread ignorant memes written by people with no Lisp development
experience.

